# Cosmetic Surgery in Guadalajara



## redman2

Anyone know of a good English speaking Doctor in Guadalajara known for his work in the field of Cosmetic Surgery. I know there are a lot of Doctors in Guadalajara and we all have heard nightmare stories about bad Doctors, I need a good Doctor - might be time for a little pick me up.


----------



## johnmex

My wife is an ENT with cosmetic surgery experience. If she can't perform your surgery, she will point you to the right person, depending on your needs and wishes. PM me if you are interested..


----------



## FHBOY

johnmex said:


> My wife is an ENT with cosmetic surgery experience. If she can't perform your surgery, she will point you to the right person, depending on your needs and wishes. PM me if you are interested..


Too new - OP can't PM yet - needs at least 5 posts I think.

Further question - can you compare and contrast (shades of the SATs) the costs of common procedures to the best of your knowledge, between the USA and Mexico?


----------



## mickisue1

There are numerous cosmetic surgeons, in various parts of Mexico, who advertise on the internet.

They frequently post their prices for various procedures on their websites.

I would look for, among other things, information about where they went to med school, where they did their residencies, in what areas of medicine they are board certified, to start. Oh, and what hospitals they use, i.e. where they have admitting privileges.

Before I paid anything more than a consulting fee, I would visit the office to see what the level cleanliness is, and to see the licenses, graduation certificates, etc, for myself.

I would also ask for the names and contact information for some of his/her patients, so I could get firsthand information from those who received his/her services.

Any reputable doctor, in any country, especially in the area of plastic surgery, would be glad to comply with the above questions. The more people who ask them, the more patients they'll have.


----------



## redman2

Mickisue1, good advice to anyone looking for a new Doctor in Mexico. This 'Cosmetic Surgery' would be new to me, I'm a first timer at this sort of procedure and have always disliked any Doctor visit but I think it is time to have a little work done.
I selected Guadalajara because many Doctors are trained there and as a youth I spent a lot of time there - Yes it has changed, grown a lot but I prefer Guad over MXCity. Now there my be other cities with good doctors but I do not know about other cities in Mexico with good Doctors. 
I guess I need a lot of help with this matter and I can't PM anyone here.


----------



## Detailman

redman2 said:


> Mickisue1, good advice to anyone looking for a new Doctor in Mexico. This 'Cosmetic Surgery' would be new to me, I'm a first timer at this sort of procedure and have always disliked any Doctor visit but I think it is time to have a little work done.
> I selected Guadalajara because many Doctors are trained there and as a youth I spent a lot of time there - Yes it has changed, grown a lot but I prefer Guad over MXCity. Now there my be other cities with good doctors but I do not know about other cities in Mexico with good Doctors.
> I guess I need a lot of help with this matter and I can't PM anyone here.


I believe you can now PM as you have over 5 posts (7 to be exact).


----------



## mickisue1

Guad is an especially good choice. A cursory search found that an internationally reputable institute for reconstructive surgery is located there, and draws surgeons from all over, including the US. There are also dozens of board certified plastic surgeons there.

The prices make me want to laugh: $6000 or less for a face lift, chin lift AND blepharoplasty (eyelid surgery), and that, in many cases, includes a week's stay at a local hotel with daily visits from a nurse.

You can't even get a blepharoplasty from anyone half way good in the US for that price, and that's just the surgeon. 

The good news, I guess, is that the blepharo's are sometimes covered here by Medicare, because too much sag in the eyelids can compromise your visual fields.


----------



## Margaret Ward

redman2 said:


> Mickisue1, good advice to anyone looking for a new Doctor in Mexico. This 'Cosmetic Surgery' would be new to me, I'm a first timer at this sort of procedure and have always disliked any Doctor visit but I think it is time to have a little work done.
> I selected Guadalajara because many Doctors are trained there and as a youth I spent a lot of time there - Yes it has changed, grown a lot but I prefer Guad over MXCity. Now there my be other cities with good doctors but I do not know about other cities in Mexico with good Doctors.
> I guess I need a lot of help with this matter and I can't PM anyone here.


I have recently undergone a plastic surgery procedure in Mexico. I was very suspicious to take a treatment here but after the surgery i changed my mind. I had a facelift surgery at Reveert plastic surgery in Guadalajara. I can't express how pleased i am with the medical service, after care and most importantly the results- i look 10 years younger and it doesn't look like i went under the knife. 

Only my closed friends could tell I did! 

Do your due research, ask around before choosing a clinic. I strongly recommend Reveert clinic for their qualified doctors and after care service. 

Margaret Ward


----------



## mickisue1

Margaret, I'm happy for you.

My MIL recently had very expensive surgery here in the US. 

Maybe it's because of her age, but she doesn't look like a younger version of herself, rather, a very slightly younger person who might possibly be related to the "old" her.

For what she spent, they could have visited their grandkids in Europe three times.

At some point, I really think we need to be content with WHO we are, not what we look like. I'm sure that point is a different age for different people. But pushing 80 seems to be the upper limit for it, in my eyes.


----------



## GringoGranny17

redman2 said:


> Anyone know of a good English speaking Doctor in Guadalajara known for his work in the field of Cosmetic Surgery. I know there are a lot of Doctors in Guadalajara and we all have heard nightmare stories about bad Doctors, I need a good Doctor - might be time for a little pick me up.


I have met a dentist at the American Society - we call him Dr Rod - that is an excellent resource for medical referrals here in Gdl. A friend's husband had to have some very complex surgery and Rod set him up with the necessary specialists etc, visited him in the hospital to make sure there was no communication problems due to the language differences etc. We were talking about Plastic Surgeons during lunch yesterday so I know that he can provide referrals in that area. I would love to have a "little work" done and would not hesitate to have him coordinate everything. But, I have decided to buy a car instead. The number at the American Society is 3121 2395. There is usually someone there Monday thru Friday from 10:00 am to 2:00 pm. Just call and ask for Dr. Rod's phone number.


----------



## Isla Verde

GringoGranny17 said:


> I have met a dentist at the American Society - we call him Dr Rod - that is an excellent resource for medical referrals here in Gdl. A friend's husband had to have some very complex surgery and Rod set him up with the necessary specialists etc, visited him in the hospital to make sure there was no communication problems due to the language differences etc. We were talking about Plastic Surgeons during lunch yesterday so I know that he can provide referrals in that area. I would love to have a "little work" done and would not hesitate to have him coordinate everything. But, I have decided to buy a car instead. The number at the American Society is 3121 2395. There is usually someone there Monday thru Friday from 10:00 am to 2:00 pm. Just call and ask for Dr. Rod's phone number.


I don't live in Guadalajara and have no need of Dr. Rod's services. Just out of curiosity, I was wondering if he charges for his services or gets some sort of fee from the physicians he refers patients to.


----------



## Salto_jorge

Check for Dr's that are also board certified for the specific procedure you are looking for in the USA, many are. There are several excellent very modern Hospitals in GDL with english speaking employees.


----------



## mickisue1

I've been encouraging my husband to look into a procedure using platelet rich plasma for his arthritic knees, and to combine it with a trip to GDL/Lake Chapala area.

There is a clinic there where the doctor, an orthopedic surgeon, holds seminars for MDs from the US on PRP for various issues. It's been used in the Eurozone for a long time, but still considered experimental (and not covered, of course) in the US.

I checked google scholar for information, and found numerous studies that demonstrated that it's more effective at longer term pain relief than Synvisc.

Checking to see if your chosen doctor works in the US is a great idea, as well as seeing if docs from other countries respect him/her enough to be taught procedures.


----------



## WannabeExPat

redman2 said:


> Anyone know of a good English speaking Doctor in Guadalajara known for his work in the field of Cosmetic Surgery. I know there are a lot of Doctors in Guadalajara and we all have heard nightmare stories about bad Doctors, I need a good Doctor - might be time for a little pick me up.


I had a facelift/blepharoplasty/necklift in August by a fabulous doctor in Guadalajara/Ajijic. I am delighted with the results. His name is Dr. Benjamin Villaran. He has offices in Guadalajara and in Ajijic. In Ajijic his office is in the Plaza Montana. I can give you that website/email address if you would like. Dr. Ben is the BEST! The price - about 1/3 of Houston prices - less than 6,000 USD. The pre and postop care is excellent and the doctor speaks excellent English. His credentials are wonderful, too.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

Here is a note to think about. Cosmetic surgery doctors in Mexico are not the same as the U.S. They do not need the same training or certification. Any Doctor can say he does it and no one cares.
Please be sure that you know someone who has gone to your doctor of choice before you have any procedure done. Know your doctor well.


----------



## mickisue1

Mexicodrifter said:


> Here is a note to think about. Cosmetic surgery doctors in Mexico are not the same as the U.S. They do not need the same training or certification. Any Doctor can say he does it and no one cares.
> Please be sure that you know someone who has gone to your doctor of choice before you have any procedure done. Know your doctor well.


There are doctors in the US who practice areas of medicine for which they are not members of a college. In fact, you cannot legally call yourself a member of (for example) the American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology, unless you have done the residency and passed the exams. 

But you certainly can deliver babies, and if you can find the patients, perform gyn procedures.

The same goes for all specialties. It makes sense, no matter where you live, to check the references of any doctor who you might allow to take a scalpel to you!


----------



## StevenO

Our experiences with medicine in Mexico have been excellent. Better than in the US in most respects. We have the cellphone numbers of our doctors and our dentist, for example. My wife's doctor solved problems that the American doctors didn't even want to talk about. It took us 6 years to find the solutions, we should have come to Mexico much sooner. I'd like to tell you the whole story but it's really long. My wife has written at length on our blog. Search for "Landfall Voyages" and you'll get the whole story.


----------



## Lauren_B

*Board certified doctors*



Mexicodrifter said:


> Here is a note to think about. Cosmetic surgery doctors in Mexico are not the same as the U.S. They do not need the same training or certification. Any Doctor can say he does it and no one cares.
> Please be sure that you know someone who has gone to your doctor of choice before you have any procedure done. Know your doctor well.


Mexdrift-- Tsk tsk Mexico has board certifications like anywhere else and certified plastic surgeons actually have more years of training than in the U.S. Know your doctor well to make sure he is certified or better yet check out the listings online of certified physicians. In this case Consejo Mexicano de Cirugía Plástica, Estética y Reconstructiva (CMCPER). 

PS sheepish admission: I know about this because I had my eyelids done in Cuerna.


----------

